# Grey Market Prices!



## sysfilez (Mar 20, 2007)

I always wonder why these grey market prices are so low. Be it CPU, other hardwares, digital cameras or camcorders. last eve i asked for the price of Canon EOS 350D. Billed ones r available @ 42,000/- where as without bill its available at 28,000/-. such a huge difference. Even the online (ebay, indiatimes) prices are low in comparision to billed ones. Why is it that in kolkata we have to pay more for every stuff. Even the genuine dealer are selling at different prices with bill. some at 42,000/ -and some at 47,000/- just imagine, no uniformity at all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 20, 2007)

Where can we get comp hardwares cheaply in kolkata?


----------



## kirangp (Mar 20, 2007)

chk my thread man...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52533

  the only difference being that I got duped while u did not...btw grey market items are smuggled from either Malaysia,Singapore or dubai through ships without paying taxes...that is the reason they are very cheap
__________
and i did not know that there is a grey market for comp items


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 20, 2007)

@kirangp 
i cheked out the prices for the same Canon EOS 350D in singapore it comes to somewat 36,000/- in indian money. now tell me how is he grey market ppl here in kolkata give me at 28,000/-
__________


			
				Ray said:
			
		

> Where can we get comp hardwares cheaply in kolkata?


there are lot of ppl selling smuggled cpus in kolkata at very less prices. find it out in chandni.


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 20, 2007)

hey sysfilez if ya r gettin tat canon eos for tat price i think ya shouldn't wait...buy it...


----------



## kirangp (Mar 20, 2007)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> @kirangp
> i cheked out the prices for the same Canon EOS 350D in singapore it comes to somewat 36,000/- in indian money. now tell me how is he grey market ppl here in kolkata give me at 28,000/-
> __________
> 
> there are lot of ppl selling smuggled cpus in kolkata at very less prices. find it out in chandni.



Hehe....even grey market people offer discount u know


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 28, 2007)

even in ebay 350D is priced at 36000/-
buy that damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 9, 2007)

The MRP of Canon EOS 350D is INR 30995.00  (Pulled this number from official Canon India website)

It's available with bill and complete 2-years warranty from Canon India for just 28k if you look at the right places. 

What you're getting for 28k has to be original.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 9, 2007)

^^^^its a  march thread....the prices must have gone down.....


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 10, 2007)

My bad. Thanks for pointing it out, wizrulz.

_Thread locked._


----------

